# PvP lederverarbeitung sets



## Daplex (1. Dezember 2008)

Eine Frage:
Wo gibt es die Muster für die PvP lederverarbeitungs sets oder gibt es die noch garnicht?

Bitte um hilfe

Daplex


----------



## nalcarya (1. Dezember 2008)

Vor dem Haus mit dem Lederverarbeitungstrainer in Dalaran steht ein Zwerg der die Muster für 3 Schweres Boreanisches Leder pro Stück verkauft.


----------



## Caoimhé (8. Dezember 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Vor dem Haus mit dem Lederverarbeitungstrainer in Dalaran steht ein Zwerg der die Muster für 3 Schweres Boreanisches Leder pro Stück verkauft.



Genau so ist es - das ganze sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## John_Dorian (8. Dezember 2008)

Ach, ich weiß nicht. So lange es keinen Set-Bonus gibt, ist es meinen Augen auch kein Set. :/


----------



## Kwatamehn (9. Dezember 2008)

Von welchem Set is da jetzt die Rede? Diese  blauen Flink...Dinger?


Naja, ich find die Stats auch für PvE nicht so schlecht (abgesehen davon das +HIT fehlt) - zumindest für diejenigen die nicht oft Inis oder Heros gehen,kann es ein Anfang sein.

Ausserdem skillt es sich damit in dem Bereich ~430 nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Waldman (10. Dezember 2008)

Also, da ich soweit alle bisher verfügbaren Rezepte habe, kann er nur folgende meinen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eben entsprechend die für schwere Rüstung, aber mal ehrlich, großartig viel taugen die nicht. Insgesamt bin ich etwas enttäuscht von den bisherigen Items, die man sich erstellen kann.
Was ich bisher nicht verkauft, sondern auch trage ist der Umhang, die Schultern und der Gürtel, wobei der Gürtel bereits ausgetauscht wurde durch den für Marken, weil er nen Sockel und Crit liefert.

mfg


----------

